# Children's trust fund



## foreverthankfull (Jan 30, 2014)

Thought this might be interesting to share as not too many people I have spoken to were aware of it. If your child was born between September 2002 and January 2011 they would have been eligible for the government trust fund. There is an online form you can use to help track down the account.
https://www.gov.uk/child-trust-funds/overview


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

This is one of the things I've been meaning to sort out - Thank you for the post


----------

